# [SOLVED] Poulan Chain Saw Stalls



## RNickelson (Aug 13, 2011)

A friend gave me a Poulan Pro chain saw, I took it apart to check everything out since it had sat for a long time. The fuel lines had deteriorated so i pulled the carb and replaced the fuel lines, I also opened up the carb and cleaned out all the passages, but I didn't put in an new carb kit.

The chain saw starts and acelerates fine, but it stalls and tries to die at about half throttle, what could be my problem?


----------



## pwgsx (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: Poulan Chain Saw Stalls*

Carb or adjustments are off. I would get a carb kit and give it another good cleaning and adjust high and low needles to spec.


----------



## puyrajoux (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: Poulan Chain Saw Stalls*

Check the carb manifold is tight and the gasket good, mine comes loose regularly, even after loctite on the two bolts, gives exactly that problem and will burn out the piston eventually cos too lean.


----------



## RNickelson (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: Poulan Chain Saw Stalls*

I want to thank everyone for the help, I found a carb kit and installed it, saw runs pretty good, I need to find the adjustment tool and tweak the carb a bit, but I was able to cut a tree down with it. I was able to find the kit on Amazon.com of all places.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Poulan Chain Saw Stalls*

Glad to here that you got it running.

BG


----------



## RNickelson (Aug 13, 2011)

I had to cut down a tree yesterday so the builder can build my new garage/shop, the saw ran perfectly, didn't need to adjust the carb, just run it, I did put a litle Seafoam in the gas. I ended up with a good chainsaw for about $30 in parts and my labor.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I am big fan of Seafoam the last few years. All my small engine equipment
use it, in the fuel.

BG


----------

